# Visitor in my Aquarium



## Richard Dowling (18 Nov 2014)

Hi all, whilst trimming my hairgrass I came across this little fella in the bottom of my tank amongst the shrimp. Can anyone identify? I recognise the three pronged tail!?


----------



## Richard Dowling (18 Nov 2014)

Is it a Damsel anyone?...In which case, if their larvae are anything like dragonflies I can guess that my shrimp and fish are on the dinner menu if I didnt catch it??


----------



## Crossocheilus (18 Nov 2014)

Yep looks like a damsel fly nymph, they certainly would eat small shrimp on fry but I doubt they could take a full grown fish.


----------



## X3NiTH (18 Nov 2014)

Damsel Fly Larvae.

It's a predatory bottom dweller, better out than in.


----------



## Richard Dowling (18 Nov 2014)

I can't say I've ever seen is mum in my living room. How strange


----------



## X3NiTH (18 Nov 2014)

No Damselfy needed to visit your aquarium for this to happen, more than likely you introduced them as eggs attached to plants that you had put in the tank, depending on the species, water temperature and food availability they can live anywhere from a few months to a few years at the nymph stage.



Ps. The shrimp in your tank represent favourable conditions to grow a fine set of wings!


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 Nov 2014)

Keep him. I eventually had three of these in my little 40 litre - evicted one of them and the other two evaded me to adulthood. Lots of cherries in my tank and they didn't make a dent in them. Great when you see them flying round the dining room.


----------



## X3NiTH (18 Nov 2014)

Excellent!

I wouldn't have one in a Crystal Shrimp tank, but I'd certainly have no problem allowing one to browse on the Cherry Shrimp.


----------



## Richard Dowling (19 Nov 2014)

Yeah for now I've kept him in there, because my cherry shrimp are way too numerous now. Perhaps a little bit of natural order needs restoring. One damsel surely can't upset the balance. Ill keep an eye on it


----------



## Jason Burk (20 Nov 2014)

Ive had them before in my shrimp tanks -only ever seen about 3 however.. , they can come from plants you've bought - Ive personally never seen one cause harm to a shrimp - but id get it out just incase - and also they do look unsightly in a shrimp tank I find


----------

